# Boullion without MSG?



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Anybody know a brand/source of chicken or beef bouillon that doesn't have MSG? I've been searching the groceries and can't find any. Most canned broth has it too, but I've been able to find a couple brands that don't. Sure, making my own broth would be the ideal solution, and I do sometimes, but there are times you just want to add a little flavor. I can handle a little MSG, but too much gives me a horrible headache.


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

I believe that all of the cubed brands are going to have it. Look for loose flavors in a can. 
I know what you mean about the headaches. I can't hardly eat any chips but good old tater chips. 
keep looking there out there, I just can't think of the name of the brand. 

Blessings,
Debi


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

If memory serves me correct, I think HERBOX doesn't have MSG.... (my mom is allergic to MSG and uses and EATS only things made with HERBOX)


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't trust any of the brands not to have msg. If the label says 'hydrolyzed' anything, it has msg in it.
When I want some extra flavor I add some onion powder and/or some browned flour or browned rice. I've also been known to slip some leftover coffee into soup or stew or gravy and even some peanut butter. PB really jazzes up chili!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I found some Herbox that is MSG free and bought all that was on the shelf. Then I found MSG free Minors brand chicken and beef base in 3 lb tubs at a restaurant supply outlet.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

We use Better Than Boullion . Double check the ingredients, but I don't believe it contains MSG. Our local grocery store here carries it.


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

I use something called Better Than Bouillon . Comes in a 8 oz. jar . It is super concentrated paste . The ingredients for the beef are :
roasted beef with concentrated beef stock , salt , hydrolyzed soy protein , corn syrup solids , sugar , flavoring (dried onion , dried garlic , and spice extractives) , Autolyzed yeast extract , dried whey , caramel color . 
I get the beef and the chicken flavors . A jar lasts quite a while . I like it so much better than the cubes or powders . 
It is pricey in some stores - up to $5.69 a jar but , I try to get it at walmart when I go there at $3.89 a jar . Keep it in the refrigerator .


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

According to the Weston A. Price Foundation hydrolyzed soy protein is MSG. There are a bunch of articles on MSG on their website. Scarey if you really need to avoid MSG. It's in places you wouldn't expect it.

Heather


----------



## Paranoid (Oct 30, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I wouldn't trust any of the brands not to have msg. If the label says 'hydrolyzed' anything, it has msg in it.
> When I want some extra flavor I add some onion powder and/or some browned flour or browned rice. I've also been known to slip some leftover coffee into soup or stew or gravy and even some peanut butter. PB really jazzes up chili!



yeah, like he said. they have SO many names for msg it's amazing.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Gordon Food Service has Market place stores throughout MI & OH. They carry there own brand and states it is MSG free.
http://gfs.know-where.com/gfs/


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I second (or third?) better than boullion. That's all I use because of my own MSG allergy, and haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

I use Rapunzel Organic bouillon cubes. No MSG and no hydrogenated oils.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cara said:


> I second (or third?) better than boullion. That's all I use because of my own MSG allergy, and haven't had any trouble with it.


I love it too. We can't get the mushroom flavor here so my Mom sends it from Ohio.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I found some chicken boullion with a label stating it had no MSG at our local Mennonite store. If you have one in your area maybe they have it or can get it for you.


----------

